# Need an accommodation in Adelaide



## Thomasdw1980 (10 mo ago)

Hello my name is Thomas , I live in Japan for more then 20 years. I want to give the opportunity to my kids to learn English when they are still kids. Thats why my Japanese wife will move to Adelaide with my two kids (7 years and 10 years).
They will need an accommodation from July 2022 to march 2023! Around 9 months.
I know the accommodation are very expensive in Australia but maybe somebody could help us directly? Something like air bnb would be perfect!
Please waiting for your reply!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Thomasdw1980 said:


> Hello my name is Thomas , I live in Japan for more then 20 years. I want to give the opportunity to my kids to learn English when they are still kids. Thats why my Japanese wife will move to Adelaide with my two kids (7 years and 10 years).
> They will need an accommodation from July 2022 to march 2023! Around 9 months.
> I know the accommodation are very expensive in Australia but maybe somebody could help us directly? Something like air bnb would be perfect!
> Please waiting for your reply!


You mention Airbnb.

There are many reports about Airbnb being very expensive these days. Hotels are often cheaper.

Check with local real estate agents for rentals.

We did that just a few years ago, and got a 1 bed furnished unit right on the beach at Surfers Paradise for $310 per week, for 3 months. 4 bed houses at that time were $250 per week unfurnished, in my area. They are now $330.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is an example in Adelaide.

2 bed furnished apartment $380 per week.



https://m.realestate.com.au/property-apartment-sa-adelaide-433945619


----------

